

CASE: a Simple Test Framework for C - liuliu
https://github.com/liuliu/case

======
liuliu
I created this framework to automate tests in ccv:
<http://github.com/liuliu/ccv>.

Now it is a very "weak" framework comparing to others. The highlight is:
simple and pure C. Granted, some hacks are needed to complete this job. But I
hope that these hacks are robust enough to be usable.

I am looking for a test framework for some time already and I liked the
structure of CATCH (<https://github.com/philsquared/Catch>) a lot but the only
downside is that it is C++ based (I don't want to extern "C" link to my C
library). It should be understood that for a good test framework, C may not be
syntactically powerful enough to support such syntax sugar. JUnit made heavily
use of annotation and many C++ unit testing libraries use static object with
constructor (to collect all test cases before main starts). I managed to do
this with some macros and stack hacking.

I plan to have some mutation test support in the future.

